
Microsoft researchers build a bot that draws what you tell it to - s-macke
https://blogs.microsoft.com/ai/drawing-ai/
======
s-macke
This is a follow-up work of StackGAN [1] and StackGAN-v2 [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/hanzhanggit/StackGAN](https://github.com/hanzhanggit/StackGAN)

[2]
[https://github.com/hanzhanggit/StackGAN-v2](https://github.com/hanzhanggit/StackGAN-v2)

